# Existiert eine Methode für die Kalenderwochen im Jahr?



## Enfa (15. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

Ich bastele gerade an einer Applikation. 
In einer ComboBox möchte ich den Kalenderwoche auswählen, daraufhin sollte ich die dazugehörige Tag-Monat-Jahr z.B. in einer StringArray speichern können.

Nach meine Resourcen bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Tschau


----------



## The_S (15. Dez 2006)

Schau dir mal die Klasse GregorianCalendar an. Dort kannst du u. a. die KW setzen.


----------



## DaKo (15. Dez 2006)

java.util.Calendar


----------



## Enfa (15. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

also habe mit GregorianCalendar rumgespielt. Aber das klappt net.
Wenn ich an der Stelle gc.set(CALENDER.WEEK_OF_YEAR,8) eingebe, dann erscheinen die richtige werte nicht.
Und wenn ich nach dem monat frage, dan muss ich um 1 addieren. Muss ich es machen??

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen. 

Was muss ich machen, damit die richtigen Datum der Tage erscheinen. Muss auch fragen ob der Kalenderwoche überhaupt am Montag anfängt. Wenn der erste Tag der bestimmten Kalenderwoche am Dienstag anpfängt. 
Was muss ich da machen? Da muss doch was fertiges geben . Habs aber nicht gefunden 

Ich raste gleich aus.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Tschau



```
package uebung;

import java.util.Calendar;
import java.util.GregorianCalendar;
import java.util.Vector;

public class timer {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		Vector aDateStrings= new Vector();
	   	
		GregorianCalendar gc = new GregorianCalendar();
		gc.set(Calendar.WEEK_OF_YEAR, 8);
		
		int monat =  gc.get(Calendar.MONTH)+1; // kommt 12 raus
		int jahr = gc.get(Calendar.YEAR);        // = 2006
		int monday = gc.get(Calendar.MONDAY);     // = 11
		int dienstag = gc.get(Calendar.TUESDAY);   // = 50
		int mittwoch = gc.get(Calendar.WEDNESDAY);   // = 2
 		int donnerstag = gc.get(Calendar.THURSDAY);  // = 15
		int freitag = gc.get(Calendar.FRIDAY);            // = 349
		int samstag = gc.get(Calendar.SATURDAY);   // = 6
		int sonntag = gc.get(Calendar.SUNDAY);   // 2006
		
		String date;
		aDateStrings.add("");
		for(int z=0;z<7;z++)
		{
			date = abc+"."+monat+"."+jahr;
			//System.out.println(abc);
			aDateStrings.add(date);
			abc++;
		}
		
	}

}
```


----------



## The_S (15. Dez 2006)

```
import java.util.Calendar; 
import java.util.GregorianCalendar; 
import java.util.Vector; 

public class Uebung { 

   /** 
    * @param args 
    */ 
   public static void main(String[] args) 
   { 
      Vector aDateStrings= new Vector(); 
          
      GregorianCalendar gc = new GregorianCalendar(); 
      gc.setFirstDayOfWeek(Calendar.MONDAY);
      gc.set(Calendar.WEEK_OF_YEAR, 8); 
       
      int monat =  gc.get(Calendar.MONTH)+1; 
      int jahr = gc.get(Calendar.YEAR);      
      int monday = gc.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);  
      gc.roll(Calendar.DATE, 1);
      int dienstag = gc.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
      gc.roll(Calendar.DATE, 1);
      int mittwoch = gc.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
      gc.roll(Calendar.DATE, 1);
      int donnerstag = gc.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
      gc.roll(Calendar.DATE, 1);
      int freitag = gc.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);  
      gc.roll(Calendar.DATE, 1);        
      int samstag = gc.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
      gc.roll(Calendar.DATE, 1);
      int sonntag = gc.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
      gc.roll(Calendar.DATE, 1);
       
     System.out.println(monat);
     System.out.println(jahr);
     System.out.println(monday);
     System.out.println(dienstag);
     System.out.println(mittwoch);
     System.out.println(donnerstag);
     System.out.println(freitag);
     System.out.println(samstag);
     System.out.println(sonntag);
       
   } 

}
```

So funktionierts. Calendar.MONTH fängt bei 0 an zu zählen.

btw: Klassennamen werden groß geschrieben


----------

